# Should I take this job?



## Kobber (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi,

I'm a professionel photographer in Scandinavia, and I was at a meeting today with a company that produces microbreweri equipment. They want pictures of 3 breweries spread across Denmark. I normally "shoot" people for a living but I have some experience with product photography etc., so I kind of would like to take on the challenge. However... it's a big order, and it's not like I can put these microbreweries on a white background and shoot them. They are far to big for that. Besides that - they're of course made of steel, so it's going to be tricky to shoot those big cylinders with flash - avoiding highlights etc. Would HDR be better perhaps?

Any of you who has some experience with shooting large items like the above?


----------



## Steve5D (Oct 17, 2013)

Here in the States, "breweries" suggests establishments where beer is brewed. 

Are you talking about the actual apparatus used to brew?

What I would try would be long exposure, no flash. And, yeah, some subtle HDR could work there.

I think.

Could you explain in a bit more detail what you will actually be shooting?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 17, 2013)

Indoor: Tripod, long exposure, maybe multiple exposures. I wouldn't try to photograph reflective steel with flash. 

Outdoor: Tripod, multiple exposures


----------



## Kobber (Oct 17, 2013)

I found some pictures which propably will explain it better. The big ones - like the first picture, should just be photographed in the environment - that won't be so big a deal, but the smaller ones like the second picture, needs more PS work.


View attachment 58342View attachment 58343

Forum FAQ do not allow us to post images to which we do not hold rights. We can post a link to an image though.


----------



## Steve5D (Oct 17, 2013)

I think you can (and absolutely should) do this without flash.

I really can't offer much beyond that, simply because I've never done anything like this before...


----------



## kathyt (Oct 17, 2013)

Majeed Badizadegan said:


> Indoor: Tripod, long exposure, maybe multiple exposures. I wouldn't try to photograph reflective steel with flash.
> 
> Outdoor: Tripod, multiple exposures


Why does everything always have to be multiples with you R?


----------



## kathyt (Oct 17, 2013)

OP, I would say if you are unsure how to shoot this set-up then I would not take the assignment. I wouldn't know how to shoot something this large either without a reflection.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 17, 2013)

If it was something like this that I didn't have any expertise in doing I'd pass; I'd rather have a reputation as a good photographer than to get in over my head and not be able to provide photos that are good enough to meet the client's needs and expectations.


----------



## Designer (Oct 17, 2013)

Kobber said:


> Should I take this job?​



​Yes!  Be sure to make them happy.


----------



## MOREGONE (Oct 18, 2013)

There is a saying, Sink or Swim.

You will probably never have experience shooting these things unless you do it. Sounds like this is going to be a flash free job so not having all the big lights and gear shouldn't hold you back.

What I would be doing right now if I were you is homework on the companies current style and branding and start thinking about how to align with that. I would suggest getting a vantage point regular public would not have access to (aka don't only shoot from the floor).


----------

